# Splendid Autumn In Pakistan



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

JohnnyMass said:


> Outstanding photos, specially the first ones! :drool: I had no idea Pakistan had such lovely autumn colors!


Pakistan has more beautiful colors than these, but most of them aren't captured by camera. Thanks 4 visting n liking.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

corredor06 said:


> beutiful pics


Thanks


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

krkseg1ops said:


> Holy crap!! I'm literally stunned!


Thanks 4 visting..!!


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

delaford321 said:


> Thank you for showing such a beautiful side to this country! The news never shows this side of your country, it is so pretty!


No doubt Pakistan is one of the most Beautiful countries in the world. Its natural and historical beauty haven't any comparision. Thanks 4 visting


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Carldiff said:


> ^^"Today's headline news: Autumn in Pakistan!". I can't quite see it...
> 
> Seriously though, some stunning photos there, I like post 2 image 2, where is that?
> 
> EDIT: nm looked up Hunza on wikipedia, it looks awesome!


Thanks 4 liking my country. 

That pic is from Hunza Valley. Keep visting I'll share more.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Autumn In Hindukash Chitral








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Chitral








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Roombor Chitral

















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Lahore








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Passu_Gojal_Hunza_Pakistan

















*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## RANA AAA (Jul 8, 2007)

wow guy thanks for uploading so many beuttttiiiiiffuullll pics )


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, who would've wonder? Thanks for showcasing this beauty to the world.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Wow, who would've wonder? Thanks for showcasing this beauty to the world.


Thanks 4 valueable comments.

keep visting.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Magnificent.

Autumn is my favorite season of the year.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Jukrapp said:


> Your photos are very nice.


Thanks 4 the Appreciation.

Keep visting.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very beautiful photos. Autumn in Pakistan certainly looks wonderful. Amazing country. :cheers2:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Darbar Hotel Karimabad*










source "Flickr"


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

Great pics! :cheers:


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Darbar Hotel Karimabad








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful colours of Autumn..


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks 4 visiting Parisian Girl..!!!


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Lady Finger 








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hunza Valley








*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Fire God (May 12, 2010)

Those have got to be the prettiest looking yellows and reds I've seen in my life.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo misterk, thanks for posting.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/336/6/f/pakistan___ghizer_3_by_pakdev-d341rfc.jpg

by pakdev


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## buttacittilia (Jan 9, 2011)

*fascinating strapping tits japan girls*

- edit


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by khurram abbas


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by atif saeed


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by sulemani


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

beautiful autumn colors....:cheers1:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/atifsaeed/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/atifsaeed/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/


----------



## J_Sultan (Sep 19, 2008)

great pictures man... very nice contribution..!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## horrerbaba (Jan 31, 2011)

such a very beautifull and amazing city in the world


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

^ not really a city the pics are from all around pakistan khyber province,lahore,islamabad and many from northern areas.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

epic landscapes! arid and lush at the same time, i like.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by nayyer reza


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.

Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317661

This is exactly the reason why Flickr blocked Skyscrapercity this week. Please credit properly, or your photos will be removed. Thanks in advance


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Autumn by Khurram Abbass, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Diran Peak by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

As always, awesome shots......thanks.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

hunza autumn by javedchawla, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular autumn colors....:cheers2:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

best time to visit Pakistan for photographers


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi From Hunza by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Let Me See by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Emerald by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

autumn of hunza 8 by javedchawla, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

As Autumn as Gold by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Great shots...kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Nagar by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful photos from Pakistan....:cheers2:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Calmness by Awais Karim, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

پت جھڑ ، اداس موسم اور جھیل by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Bouquet From Hunza by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Splendid indeed.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

In The Fields Of Shangri-La by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Autumn Of Hunza by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Autumn Of Hunza by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Rakaposhi peak at background of Hunza valley,Pakistan by alriyami, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Autumn in Gilgit Baltistan by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

LIGHT-,-SHADE-AND-COLORS by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

OLD-FASHIONED-AUTUMN-SHOT by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Untouch Beauty.....!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the spectacular photos from Pakistan...:cheers2:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Light & Shadows by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Singing Autumn by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Machlu Village by M.Omair, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

SKARDU, PAKISTAN ,Explored Sep 6, 2012 #88 by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous.....


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Rainbow by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


Leafy Carpet  by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Here And There by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


Autumnic Boat  by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Million Colours  by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


Reflecting Shangri-La  by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Fallen Fall by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


Fallen Colours by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Family Suites In Shangrila Hotel by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

High Fall by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

50/50 - Neelum River and Autumn by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

You can feel colors of autumn when you are on ground by Black-Z-ro [100,000+ views], on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by johana assarson

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johanassarsson/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Autumn in Gilgit Baltistan by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

IMG_1122 (2) by Rizwan Bhiriya, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Hunza DRIVE! by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr

St Luke's Church, Abbottabad by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

HUNZA, COLORS OF PAKISTAN by TARIQ SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shangrila In Autumn by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Legacy of Beauty by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Autumn Night.. by Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------

